# Running Script



## Zhizara (May 21, 2015)

I have been having a problem with continuous Running Script notifications.  Can anyone help me get rid of this annoying problem?

Firefox is my browser.

TIA


----------



## Janet H (May 21, 2015)

There are loads of reasons you may get this.... but they are usually a plugin that is out of date.  You might look here for the exact message you are getting and then read the associated material.  I'm betting it's related to a spyware plugin or possibly flash..

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...r#w_i-get-a-warning-unresponsive-script-error


----------



## Zhizara (May 22, 2015)

I do think it's Adobe Flash.  I've gotten a few messages that it's crashed.  I just don't know what disabling it might do.  Do I really need it?

I've been regularly updating it as it notifies me when it's ready to update.


----------

